# Are Fluke multimeter units sold in Ebay legitimate?



## gilency

This blog has a link to Ebay for a Fluke 15b
http://www.electricalandtestequipment.info/discount-electrical-and-test-equipment/multimeter-digital-reviews-blog/
   
  It is available here:
http://compare.ebay.com/like/320354105466?var=noa&sort=BestMatch
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.28658
   
  Are they good?


----------



## johnwmclean

I believe they are legit:
   
  http://robotics.ong.id.au/2010/04/fluke-17b-multimeter-mini-review/


----------



## gilency

Awsome! The 17B looks pretty good for a noob like me. I may just get one after doing a little more research.


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





gilency said:


> This blog has a link to Ebay for a Fluke 15b
> http://www.electricalandtestequipment.info/discount-electrical-and-test-equipment/multimeter-digital-reviews-blog/
> 
> It is available here:
> ...


 


*One of the best out there*. I've been using Fluke instruments at work for the last ten years.
  I can vouch for their quality. Seen and used a lot of junk multimeters too.
  Fluke is top notch stuff at a reasonable price, although I wouldnt buy used from fleabay.
  Too many unknowns, could be buying thrashed, damaged goods.


----------



## tomb

The 15B and 17B are Fluke meters that are made for the Chinese markets, only.  You can't even find them on the Fluke website (you can look up the manuals, though).
   
  IMHO, the 15B and 17B are in the same line as the 113 - 117 series of meters.  They are a bottom tier line offered by Fluke that are meant to be more competitive with other brands, but their specs/warranty are not at the same level as the 175/177/179 or 80 series.  Just my opinion, but you'd probably be better off searching for competitor's products if looking at these.  You'll be paying a lot just for the "Fluke" name, but not getting the same level of robust/high performance product that made their reputation.


----------



## gilency

mmhhhh...... so the 113 - 117 series are not good enough for DIY either?


----------



## tomb

Quote: 





gilency said:


> mmhhhh...... so the 113 - 117 series are not good enough for DIY either?


 

 Where did I say that?  Myself, I use the $5 Harbor Freight DMM for just about 90% of everything DIY.  It's fine for that.
   
  I just said that if you were looking to get a genuine Fluke and all that name represents, you should probably not be looking at these series.  There are better meters at better values than these that don't bear the Fluke name.  If you want the best Flukes and all that the reputation brings with it, then focus on the 175/177/179 and 80-series meters.
   
  Again, for emphasis - JMHO.


----------



## gilency

OK. Thanks. Still trying to make up my mind. I would not expend more than the 115 is worth.....  heck... I am just trying to learn about DIY...


----------



## limpidglitch

I wouldn't completely disregard the used market.
   
  I'm very pleased with the 175 I got off the 'bay. These are tough little buggers


----------



## cobaltmute

Flukes do last though.  I've got a Fluke 8022B and 8024B on the bench, both are at least 20 years old and going strong.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'd also go with a used one.  I've got an old bench meter (probably early 80s, judging by the display), a 12 I inherited some years back, and a 187.  All of them are excellent and haven't had an issue with any of them.
   
  By the way, Fluke has remarkably good deals on company-branded shirts and hats.


----------



## cobaltmute

I should note as well, that the two meters I have came from different sources (my dad and my father-in-law), but the read exactly the same so either they don't lose calibration, or they drifted exactly the same amount in the same direction.


----------



## cyberspyder

I'd prefer a USA-made Fluke, namely a 87. I have one and I have no doubts about it. Makes me feel all warm inside knowing it wasn't made in a sweatshop.


----------



## gilency

Is the Fluke 27 any good?


----------



## gimble

It's a Fluke meter. They're all good quality. It's less a question of if it's good than what feature set the unit has.
   
  The 27 is a (discontinued) "harsh environments" model. You might be able to find one with more relevant features for the same cost or less by picking a non-ruggedized model.


----------



## gilency

Just won an Ebay auction for an old " Fluke 87 True RMS Multimeter" for 79.00. I assume is a decent prize.
  Hope I am happy with it.


----------



## gimble

The 87 is quite possibly all the meter you will ever need.
   
  And if not, the answer is likely to involve a benchtop unit.


----------



## gilency

I returned the 87 because it did not work. Purchased an 87 III instead, better LED screen, and works great. 130.00.
  Bought in Ebay. You gotta love the buyer's protection.


----------



## ericj

The Fluke 15b and 17b you see on ebay mainly seem to be available from asian sellers because they represent Fluke's brief experiment with outsourced manufacturing.
   
  They are genuine Fluke in the sense that their design was specified by Fluke and they were built to Fluke quality standards.
   
  They are actually made by Extech, or rather the company behind Extech, who also makes all of the Craftsman brand meters, including the 81437 which is a 17b in red plastic with some buttons missing. 
   
  I've seen the insides of my 81437 and the insides of a completely different extech-branded meter, and they had the same processor core but the 81437 was otherwise built with much better quality parts.
   
  fwiw Wavetek/Meterman is 100% as good as Fluke at a fraction of the (ebay, gently used) price. IMHO.


----------



## Nisbeth

The 15B/17B also come with a big print on the box that say "Warranty void if sold outside China", so the normal Fluke support/calibration etc. isn't going to be available.
   
   
  /U.


----------



## ericj

Quote: 





nisbeth said:


> The 15B/17B also come with a big print on the box that say "Warranty void if sold outside China", so the normal Fluke support/calibration etc. isn't going to be available.
> 
> 
> /U.


 

 is calibration a warranty issue? I thought people paid to have that done.


----------



## gimble

Calibration is a paid service.
   
  It's also sort of moot for a lot of DIY stuff.


----------

